# Dutch Shepherd pups - expected February 9 2011



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

just back from the ultrasound,
we are expecting pups from the following combinations

Van Leeuwen's Mika (Anne x Wibo)









x
Tommy (Rob Luyken)








A video of Tommy working in the summer of 2010, 11 years old, still doing it....

still taking reservations

please contact us at
[email protected]


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Born Sunday February 6th, 5 males & 2 females. 

Only 1 male still available, but no shipping, pickup only.


----------

